# GT #11: Phoenix Suns (8-2) @ Sacramento Kings (4-6) - 11/20



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (8-2) vs Sacramento Kings (4-6)*

*When: Tuesday, 10EST
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*


*Kings Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Beno Udrith [SG] Kevin Martin [SF] Ron Artest [PF] Mikki Moore [C] Brad Miller *​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that the Suns are gonna win this one!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that the Suns are gonna win this one!


Kings are playing well. Just won back to back home games vs. the Knicks and Pistons. That being said, I'm with you!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Seems like Raja sat out this game, which is fine with me because I want him 100% before he comes back. As for the game itself, Suns are up 40-35 with 4:20 left in the second quarter. Nash has 2 pts and 6 asts, while Amare has 9 pts and 6 rebs, and Barbosa has 13 pts so far. Seems Marion got into some early foul trouble. He just entered the game again with 2 of them. Hopefully, he doesn't pick up a 3rd this half.

Note: I'm following this using ESPN's Gamecast >_<


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, Brian Skinner made a 33 ft. 3-pointer at the buzzer giving the Suns a 55-47 lead going into halftime. Nash has 2 pts and 7 asts, Stoudemire has 14 pts, 8 rebs and 2 blks, Hill's got 13 pts and 2 steals, and Barbosa's leading all scorers with 15. Marion only has 2 pts which is probably attributed to him getting into some early foul trouble... On the plus side, he has 7 rebounds. Also, we're only 2-10 from behind the arc... I expect that to probably improve next half.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Stoudemire is playing, dare I say, like an MVP dominant big man! He's playing both ends and owning them on both ends!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns are up 86-74 going into the 4th. Nash has 8 pts and 12 asts, Stoudemire has 18 pts and 10 rebs, Hill has 19 pts, and Barbosa has 22 pts. Marion still has 2 pts, but 10 rebounds. Seems he picked up 2 quick ones again in the 3rd.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns up 92-88 with 6:01 left in the 4th. We're shooting 26% from behind the arc (5 of 19)... That's just ugly >_> If I had to make a prediction now, it would be that Nash starts taking over and we pull it out.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns up 94-92 with 3:28 to go after Marion choked on 2 free throws after Amare made a crucial block on Garcia >_> Marion's just not having a good game tonight, while Artest it seems is lighting us up with 29 pts... Make it 31 pts now, and the game is now 94-94 with 2:48 left.

On a sidenote, Miller fouled out while only playing 18 minutes and Moore now has 5 after Amare drew a foul. Seems like Amare is giving them some serious trouble ^_^


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns up 98-94. Amare knocked down free throws then hit a 14 footer. He just now drew Moore's 6th and final foul. So we just fouled out both of their big men. And after that particular foul, Amare knocked down 2 free throws to make it 100-94.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Ahhhhh, Amare just choked on 2 free throws. We're up 100-98 with 19.8 seconds left. Good god, we're just horrid from beyond the arc tonight. Amare's got 26 pts and 13 boards.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, he choked on two free throws but that was right before he made a great move in the lane and nailed four free throws when everyone else looked scared to have the ball, then he denies the Kings AGAIN in Sacramento by blocking a potential game winner at the buzzer. It's like deja vu.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Woooooow... What a hectic final 20 seconds... Good god... Artest missed a 14 footer, Marion rebounds it with 7.9 seconds left and presumably gives it to Barbosa who TURNS IT OVER with 3.1 seconds left, but Amare then blocks John Salmons three with 2.9 seconds left, who gets it back and shoots it one more time only for it to miss. So, I was wrong on the Nash prediction since it seemed Amare came through in crunch time thankfully. It looked like he was a foul-drawing machine tonight. He finished with 26 pts, 13 rebs, and 4 blocks. Nash finished with 14 pts, 12 asts, and 3 rebs, while Barbosa finished with 22 pts. Marion had only 2 pts but got 13 boards (he had quite an off night it seems), and Hill finished with 19 pts. Ron Artest was killing us with 33 pts and 12 boards, though he missed the potential game-tying shot. We finished shooting 23.8% (5 of 21) from beyond the arc which is just plain ugly and also had 14 turnovers >_>

From what it looks like, we got lackadaisical in that 4th quarter... Seems like the Kings always play us tough no matter what. Hard to judge our energy effort considering I couldn't see the game, but I'm going to go ahead and say we didn't play with the intensity we should have been playing with, though it looks like it was just an all-around off night in general. Glad we at least got the W >_>


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Was as ugly as it can get, yes Amare made the last second block and then Artest's wild 3 point attempt missed. 

We scored 14 compared to 24 by the Kings in the 4th quarter, we play Kings again tomorrow, this time at home. Should be interesting to see if the Kings can break us down like this again, or if we can produce a solid win


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Good to see Amare playing at top notch.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I just wanted to say that that one on one duel between Marion and Artest at the end of the game was badass!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> With a second left in the first half, Phoenix reserve Brian Skinner made the first 3-pointer of his career. A nine-year veteran, Skinner had only had one previous career attempt in the regular season


lol


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Great picture:


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I give props to the Kings tonight...They fought us hard and overcame a 19 point deficit....

We got lucky tonight but I will always take an ugly win over a pretty loss anytime and tonight was a perfect example...

I plead to my Suns brothers and say how Artest would look in a Suns uniform???

He would clog Parker and Ginobli when they came into the zone when we played the Spurs...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> Great picture:


That is a fabulous picture... There's just so much going on in it, lol.


----------

